#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [討論] 神話裏的馬形生物，大家喜歡誰？

## wingwolf

這是繼上次關於蛇形生物的討論之後的馬形生物大投票（啥）

因爲馬和人類的關係非常的密切
所以馬形的妖怪在各種傳說中也非常得多
那麽大家來投投自己喜歡誰吧
P.S.因爲真的和馬相關的神話很多，所以這裏就限定選種族不選某只馬了啊……

以下是簡介：

*夢魘*——西方神話，通常是黑身火鬃的形象，是邪惡的生物
*駮*——中國神話，獨角白身黑尾的強大生物
*獨角獸*——西方神話，獨角白身的神聖生物
*鷹馬*——西方神話，長有鷹的頭和翅膀、馬的身體和尾巴的生物
*飛馬*——西方神話，長翅膀的馬（喂，好短……）
*半人馬*——西方神話，人的上半身、馬的軀幹
*馬面*——這個……中國神話，經常和牛頭一起出差那位（炸
*耶希威忌*——感谢阿翔的介绍（咦？）
*希波坎普*——同样感谢阿翔^^
*史雷普尼爾*——再次感謝阿翔XD
*ボツバ* ——同樣再次感謝阿翔（炸
*艾爾·布拉克*——同樣同樣再一次感謝阿翔~~~

我敢說我肯定漏掉了很多~~~~~

----------


## 阿翔

我敢說我最喜歡是圖片支援了
以下圖片全部來自Google中的圖片搜尋~~
加一句，wingwolf大遺留了一種叫「ボツバ」的馬了，
中文字打不到所以我用日文不好意思…
另外還有叫「希波坎普 Hippocampus」「耶希威忌 Each Uisge」的水生馬喔。
…
找了一下我的怪物圖鑑，還有「史雷普尼爾 Sleipnir」，
和「艾爾 · 布拉克 Al Borak」呢…

耶希威忌
常會變幻爲一匹美麗的馬，背部有黏液，一旦有人騎上就下不了來。這時候他會撒腿狂奔，直至將人摔入水中淹死，然後飽餐受害人的血肉。討厭肝臟。 

點擊以顯示隱藏內容








希波坎普
Hippocampus是一種半魚半馬怪，長著馬的頭和海豚的尾巴（或說馬尾或蛇尾），有的有前腿，有的沒有，腳爪之間有蹼，背部有鳍，據說是海神尼普頓的坐騎，在中世紀的徽章上也能找到它的形象。

點擊以顯示隱藏內容







史雷普尼爾
北歐神話裏衆神之父奧丁的灰色戰馬，有八條腿，跑得比風還快，可以在空中、地上和地獄裏任意馳騁。一旦哪裏有戰爭，奧丁就會戴上鷹盔，騎上這匹八條腿的灰色寶馬出戰。 

點擊以顯示隱藏內容










艾爾 · 布拉克
阿拉伯先知、伊斯蘭教創立者穆罕默德的戰馬，擁有人的面孔和聲音、驢的耳朵、馬的身體、孔雀的翅膀和尾巴，眼睛如藍寶石般湛藍，像星星一樣閃閃發光。穆罕默德每晚都會騎著它遊曆天堂。

點擊以顯示隱藏內容






ボツバ
在白馬頭上生了一隻角，並擁有牛的尾巴。叫聲的發音和"叫"相似。

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





夢魘

點擊以顯示隱藏內容






駮

點擊以顯示隱藏內容






獨角獸
最早提到獨角獸的是古希臘曆史學家、醫生凱特西亞斯作於公元前389年的一篇手稿，據他說這是一種與馬差不多大小的野獸，身體爲純白色，頭部爲暗紅色，眼睛爲深藍色，頭頂有一犄角，長約一英尺半。羅馬科學家普林尼曾對它作了比較詳細的描述，說這是一種“非常暴躁凶殘的野獸，體似馬，頭似鹿，足似象，尾似野豬，吼聲低沈有力，額頭上的犄角爲黑色，大約兩尺來長。” 
獨角獸生性喜愛潔淨，對純潔的人或物有特殊的好感，捕捉獨角獸的唯一辦法是讓一位年輕的處女走到獨角獸身邊，此時獨角獸會溫順地躺在她腳下，將頭部枕在她的膝蓋上入睡。據說獨角獸頭上的那只角（Alicorn）具有神奇的治療功能，在凱特西亞斯的手稿中曾經記載說，把那只角磨成的粉和藥水調配在一起可以防止許多疾病，將角挖空用來盛酒的話可以去除酒裏的毒。 
到了中世紀的時候，獨角獸成爲“權利”、“高貴”和“純潔”的象征，它的角象征著“精神之箭”、“上帝之劍”、“陽光”和“神的啓示”。在聖經故事中曾提到獨角獸因未被帶上諾亞方舟而淹死在汪洋大海之中，從此滅絕了蹤迹。相傳獨角獸的角一次可以刺死一頭大象，在《一千零一夜》辛巴達的第二次航行中有相關記載。獨角獸的唯一敵人是獅子，在十六世紀的一段詩中記述了獨角獸與獅子的一次決鬥，獨角獸的角刺入樹幹拔不出來，結果被獅子咬死。到了十八世紀初，英格蘭與蘇格蘭合並，英格蘭的豹和獅子與蘇格蘭的獨角獸同成爲大不列顛帝國皇家軍隊的徽章形像。現代故事常把獨角獸簡單地描寫爲長有獨角的白馬。 
許多人認爲獨角獸的原型實際上是獨角鯨和印度的獨角犀，經過旅行者的誇大其詞而演變爲獨角獸，據說曾有人把獨角鯨前額上那根突出的觸角當作獨角獸的角出售。中國神話和日本神話中的麒麟也可視爲東方的獨角獸。 

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=46010    
    


鷹馬

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





飛馬（珀伽索斯 Pegasus）
宙斯之子珀爾修斯割下蛇發女妖美杜莎的頭顱後，從她的軀體裏跳出雙翼飛馬珀伽索斯和巨人克律薩俄耳，他們都是波塞冬的後代。相傳這匹飛馬在赫利孔山上踏過時踩出了希波克裏尼靈感泉，詩人飲之可獲靈感，因此這匹飛馬也被視爲文藝、科學女神缪斯的標志。

點擊以顯示隱藏內容








獨角飛馬
老實說…好像這種不是正規的怪物呢，只是一些網友所合成的對象而已…

半人馬
希臘神話中的Centaur是一種半人半馬怪，是貼撒裏國王伊克西翁和雲的産物（伊克西翁因莽撞地追求天後赫拉的愛，而被宙斯縛在地獄永不停轉的車輪上受罰）。Centaur有很多分類，有的擁有人的身體和四肢，但從腰部向後卻延伸出馬的軀幹和後腿，有的擁有一雙翅膀，有的還長有一對馬的耳朵，由此也衍生出Onocentaur、Bucentaur和Leontocentaur等稱呼。除肯陶洛斯族的喀戎（博多學智的人馬，阿喀琉斯、赫耳墨斯和阿斯克勒庇俄斯的老師，曾獻出自己的生命解救了普羅米修斯）和比較低級的普赫洛族外，大部分人馬都與酗酒、暴力、色情聯係在一起。 
在近東地區的一些古代雕塑和繪畫中人們也發現了人馬的蹤迹，這些半人半馬通常爲獵人裝束，弓箭是它們的主要武器，近東地區的人們將其奉爲自己的守護神。中世紀時期人馬成爲藝術品中的“常客”，例如著名的貝葉挂毯裏就繪有它的形象（貝葉是法國西北部的一座城鎮，靠近英吉利海峽，貝葉挂毯保存於這裏的一個展覽館裏，它記載了1066年諾曼征服英國的事件）。

點擊以顯示隱藏內容








馬面

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## wingwolf

非常感謝阿翔的圖片和資料支援
我果然遺漏了很多啊……
作爲和人類關係如此親密的動物，馬的神話果然數都數不清啊
已經把阿翔所述的那幾種加上了，同時把獨角飛馬給去掉了
結果投票一下子變得好長

就算加了幾種，還是有很多可以放到“其他”裏
話説……白龍馬？（炸

----------


## 呆虎鯨

白龍馬的典故好像出自西遊記
　　三藏騎的那匹ＸＤ

　　據說是一條小白龍頑皮的吃掉三藏的馬，被悟空揍了一頓之後，答應變成白馬載著三藏直到他們取經完成。

　　不過取經完之後，三藏也不願意白龍馬離去呢～有夠過分的。

　　所有的馬我都喜歡ＷＷ
　　但是不是很喜歡＂馬＝騎乘物＝位階較低＂的感覺。

----------


## D.F

其實我喜歡
獨角獸  鷹馬  飛馬  半人馬
我想要畫出半人馬
但我人形無能阿

----------


## 淵燚

我很喜歡夢饜
我覺得牠腳踏火焰很帥氣
還能夠在他人的夢中穿越超喜歡她的啦

----------


## 許狼中將

其實馬也是中將相當喜歡的動物之一！直到現在中將仍然希望能夠擁有一匹馬。

以馬為藍本的神話動物其實很多，中將也都很喜歡。不過在眾多馬的神話動物裡，中將最喜歡的就是半人馬！中將就是喜歡他那兩種動物結合的模樣，同時也覺得他相當的具力量。

另一個會喜歡的原因可能是玩了〝神話世紀〞的關係吧…

----------


## 紅峽青燦

印象中好像還有一些關於馬的東西
給大家參考看看吧
圖片
可能因為是不常見的生物所以網路找不到

有一種叫"馬頹"或"馬魔"吧
上次在怪物大全中有看到

模樣是一個女人騎著一匹紅馬
會放出一種紅色的閃電殺死馬匹
根據目前的研究
應該是日本山區產生的放電現象被擬人化的結果

還有"年大人"騎的無頭黑馬


另外英國傳說有一種"妖半人馬"生活在森林中
模樣就像普通半人馬可是會吃人
沒有皮膚
手可無限伸長
可因為沒有皮膚不能碰到水
所以被追之時躲水中可逃過

感覺提供的這三種"馬"都蠻恐怖不討人喜歡

----------


## 隨影

剛才沒看到有都喜歡的選項可勾.不然就勾了><
因為一向覺得馬形生物很漂亮.神話中的各種馬形生物更是
其中我最喜歡的應該是獨角獸吧.很聖潔的感覺啊

----------


## 黑翼

唔……沒有多選的選項很難取舍啊……
馬形生物的話還是獨角獸+雙翼飛馬或者兩者拼在一起，當然夢魇也不差啦……
其余的不是很有愛，特別是含有魚類、豬牛之類人類妄想成分的……
半人馬什麽的人類屬性太大了直接砍掉砍掉（喂）
至於鷹馬什麽的……那張嘴只能吃肉，不過馬的身體能消化麽= =還是獅鹫看著更舒服嗯……

----------

